# Indoor LED step light



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I need a indoor 120 volt LED step light for my house, any suggestions, nothing too obnoxious.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

P & S makes something that fits on a gem box, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Leviton makes one that fits into a singlegang nail-on. Looks pretty nice and if I remember right they weren't that expensive.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> P & S makes something that fits on a gem box, I'll see if I can find it.


Thanks Shoc, I found them, I am so stupid I just installed the outlet/night light combo at my old house.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> Thanks Shoc, I found them, I am so stupid I just installed the outlet/night light combo at my old house.


Thanks for the idea Red, I will be installing a few myself on my staircase to prevent late night accidents.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Lowes sells these in white or almond

http://www.lowes.com/pd_356895-334-...&currentURL=?Ntt=cooper+receptacle&facetInfo=

I believe Nicor, Royal Pacific and others make similar ones as well


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Roughed in for them the other day.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> Roughed in for them the other day.


Looks good. How do you measure to make those lineup/match


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> Looks good. How do you measure to make those lineup/match


Measured and used a level, center of the tread and as as close to the horse as possible. I didn't want them too high.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Looks good. How do you measure to make those lineup/match


Tape measure..:laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Tape measure..:laughing:<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9caqSJ4sN8Y">YouTube Link</a>


Lol. I've never seen lights done on stairs or boxes on an incline. I like learning. Haha


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Lol. I've never seen lights done on stairs or boxes on an incline. I like learning. Haha


Just kidding buddy:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Just kidding buddy:laughing::thumbup:


I know.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I didn't buy them blue boxes, someone gave them to me, I swear. :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> I didn't buy them blue boxes, someone gave them to me, I swear. :laughing:


Don't worry. I use them anyway


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> Don't worry. I use them anyway


I actually use Allied, but ran out.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Allied 4-gang


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I've had the P&S single gang ones in my parents' house for 2 years now. I think they've declined in brightness significantly since then. Still enough to not stumble down the stairs at night but not what it was like when new. The photocell is a piece of garbage so the lights are on 24/7. You might have better luck with the Cooper ones, i used them in someone's house once and they were much better at sensing whether there was ambient light, but, maybe did not get as bright when lit. No info on lumen maintenance.

I think if you want step lights, the real thing is best, but I see you've already gone ahead with roughing in for decora lights. What kind did you pick?

http://www.cooperindustries.com/content/public/en/lighting/products/step_lights.html


----------

